# [RISOLTO (su processore recente)]VirtualBox e guest a 64 bit

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti.

Ho letto che Virtualbox da un po' di tempo a questa parte supporta anche i guest a 64 bit.

Io sono su un amd64, con virtualbox-bin-2.1.2 (overlay jokey). Prima avevo la versione 2.0.6 di portage.

Ho aggiornato alla 2.1.2 credendo che così avrei risolto il problema ma invece ancora non riesco ad installare (ad esempio) una debian per amd64 come

guest in VirtualBox.

L'errore che ottengo è "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i1586 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU."

Eppure credevo che ci fosse un modo per impostare l'emulazione di una CPU a 64 bit, ma non trovo nulla nelle impostazioni!

Non è che questa opzione è disponibile solo nella versione da compilare?

----------

## Scen

Il manuale di Virtualbox, Paragrafo 1.6, dice:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.6 64-bit guests
> 
> Starting with Version 2.0, VirtualBox also supports 64-bit guest operating systems.
> ...

 

Verifica se il tuo hardware ha questi requisiti.

----------

## fbcyborg

Cacchio!

Mi sa tanto che non ho il supporto VT-x o AMD-V sul mio processore!

Mi sa che è un po' vecchiotto: ho un AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ socket 754 ...  :Sad: 

Grazie per l'info!  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Dunque, mi sono spostato sul notebook ed ho visto con piacere che la mia CPU supporta il VT-x, infatti ora VirtualBox me la mostra come opzione selezionabile, dal momento che ho compilato il giusto modulo (KVM for Intel processors support) nel kernel.

Il problema ora è che non trovo dove impostare che la CPU del guest deve essere a 64 bit, come dice nel punto 3 da te riportato.

Il sistema operativo host è a 32 bit, ma la CPU è a 64 bit.

Non mi pare che manchi niente.. o forse si? (emulazione a 64 bit su un host a 32? ma poi a che servirebbe? già ho 64 bit)   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Una cosa che non è compilata è

Processor type and features->Paravirtualized guest support e sotto moduli..

----------

## X-Drum

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Dunque, mi sono spostato sul notebook ed ho visto con piacere che la mia CPU supporta il VT-x, infatti ora VirtualBox me la mostra come opzione selezionabile, dal momento che ho compilato il giusto modulo (KVM for Intel processors support) nel kernel.
> 
> [..]

 

come riportato da scen hai verificato che sul tuo laptop il supporto VT sia abilitato? spesso di default è disabilitato,

inoltre non vedo alcuna relazione tra virtualbox ed il supporto kvm del kernel

----------

## fbcyborg

Purtroppo non ho modo di vedere se è abilitato o meno.

Dal bios non vedo alcuna opzione relativa al VT-x, però ho notato che installando Virtualbox anche sulla partizione dove ho ancora windows,

nelle opzioni compare la checkbox per abilitare il supporto al VT-x, quindi immagino che sia abilitato.

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> inoltre non vedo alcuna relazione tra virtualbox ed il supporto kvm del kernel

 

Senza supporto KVM nel kernel non compare alcuna checkbox per abilitare VT-x nelle opzioni di Virtualbox. 

E' l'unico legame che vedo.

----------

## oRDeX

KVM nel kernel non e` utilizzato da virtualbox che invece uilizza un'implementazione sua.

L'abilitazione o meno del vt-x in genere e` nel BIOS. Che notebook e`? un Sony (eheh)?

Io da pochissimo ho installato debian 5.0 per amd64 su virtualbox e non ho abilitato niente se non _VT-x e basta_.

In base al kernel che cerca di essere bootato, il processore (virtuale o fisico che sia) dovrebbe capire da solo in che profilo impostarsi (32 o 64 bit).

(Inoltre paravirtualizzazione e kvm sono due cose diverse)

----------

## fbcyborg

Eh sì, è un sony vaio.

Ma per quello che mi riguarda è il primo e l'unico difetto che ho riscontrato in 8 anni di possesso vaio!  :Very Happy: 

Ho trovato questo nel frattempo però...

----------

## oRDeX

In qualità di possessore di un Sony Vaio ti spiego subito l'arcano  :Smile: 

La Sony, come scelta di mercato, ha deciso di disabilitare il supporto VT sui sui laptop e di rimuovere la voce che rende possibile l'abilitazione dai BIOS.

Adesso, come penso che hai gia` intuito, nonostante la voce non sia presente nell'interfaccia del bios, e` comunque possibile modificare il valore memorizzato manualmente.

La guida che hai linkato spiega tutto tranquillamente. Farei pero` attenzione ad una cosa: nel forum che seguivo tempo fa riguardo a questa faccenda, si parlava di un registro _diverso per ogni modello di portatile_.

Di conseguenza non mi fiderei di cambiare direttamente al volo quello che dice lui:

 *Quote:*   

> Change (0354) [0000] to (0354) [0001], and save the file (ALT-F, select save) 

 

Potresti essere fortunato  :Smile:  ma potresti anche non esserlo  :Sad: 

http://communities.vmware.com/message/916162#916162 Questo fu il mio post a riguardo in cui chiedevo aiuto, magari navigando nello stesso thread trovi quel che ti serve per il _tuo_ modello.

----------

## fbcyborg

Heheh.. grazie...  :Smile: 

Io ho un SZ330P (coming from USA), con BIOS R0091R0.

Sempre nel frattempo ho trovato anche un'altra cosa.

In effetti in tutti questi anni (2 e mezzo) ero convinto che il supporto AHCI fosse abilitato di default.

Non penso di abilitarlo, per ora mi serve solo VT-x. Poi non vorrei dire addio all'altra partizione winzozz che purtroppo mi serve ancora.

In realtà ho letto anche che si possono installare i driver AHCI su winzozz per farlo funzionare senza doverlo installare di nuovo, ma non mi fido ancora... 

Comunque, giusto per chiarezza, non si rischia nulla (perdita di dati, incasinamento del sistema o simili) abilitando VT-x giusto?

----------

## oRDeX

Se tocchi il registro giusto no   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Se tocchi quello sbagliato ovviamente dipende da cosa sei andato a modificare, quindi per questo ti ho subito avvertito del problema. Io ho aspettato che qualcuno dicesse "Model XXXXX, register YYY works!" e poi ho effettuato la modifica. In giro trovi anche roba che ti spiega come trovare quel registro manualmente, ma rimane il fatto che e` difficile fidarsi anche di se stessi in questi casi   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

[OT]

Dell'AHCI non sapevo nulla   :Shocked: 

Nel kernel l'ho comunque abilitato e il risultato di dmesg|grep -i ahci e`

```
ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 3 ports 3 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo pio slum part 

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

```

Dovrebbe essere tutto ok no?

[/OT]

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, grazie.

Quì sembra che qualcuno sia riuscito ad abilitarlo sul SZ330P.

----------

## oRDeX

Ma non dice che registro ha modificato   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Forse è lo stesso del post iniziale.

Cacchio siamo OT di brutto.. ora ci cazziano!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Finalmente dopo un autentico bagno di sangue  :Very Happy:  sono riuscito ad abilitare il VT-x sul BIOS e a virtualizzare sistemi a 64 bit sul mio portatile.

E' stata dura ma ce l'ho fatta.

Per chi fosse interessato (riguardo ad un Sony Vaio SZ330P con Bios R0096N0), la chiave da mettere a 1 è la 0399.

Se servono ulteriori delucidazioni su come fare chiedete pure.

----------

## oRDeX

Spero che alla fine tutto tu ti sia fatto anche unbagno nell'acqua   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ottimo direi!  :Cool: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 :Smile: 

Ora ho un dubbio però: ho provato ad abilitare il VT-x in virtualbox, per sistemi guest a 32, però non è che abbia notato miglioramenti, anzi, sembra che ci sia un leggero ritardo. Ad esempio se avvio una Gentoo a 32 bit, al momento di mostrarmi il Grub, noto dello sfarfallio, ed ogni tanto durante il boot, si inchioda e riparte.. E' normale?

----------

## oRDeX

Se leggi la documentazione di virtualbox, loro suggeriscono di non abilitare vt-x con sistemi guest a 32bit perchè "generalmente" va tutto meglio con il loro driver. Quindi penso proprio che sia normale. Dicono di abilitarlo solo se è davvero necessario e se si è sicuri di non avere problemi   :Very Happy:  (A me non pare di avere problemi, cmq meglio seguire i loro consigli)

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie, 

effettivamente non ho letto quasi nulla della guida di Virtualbox, ma questo non per pigrizia, quanto per mancanza effettiva di tempo.

Grazie ancora.

----------

